# Any Tips For Building the Tyrian Distortion



## dinkyguitar (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi All,

I've built small circuits before including active guitar circuit from Projects for Guitarists by never a pedal.

So in building the above pedal, are there any tips?

Places to source parts? etc.?

dinky


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 21, 2020)

At the top of this forum there’s a stickied thread “Basic Workflow Tips...” give that a good read.

Tayda electronics is a go to for a lot of people here. Lovemyswitches, DigiKey, Mouser, guitarpedalparts, pedalhacker electronics, uk-electronic, banzaimusic, musikding and there’s probably a lot more.

I buy potentiometers, resistors, film/ceramic/tantalum caps, non germanium diodes, basic transistors, toggle/footswitches from Tayda. I buy most everything else from DigiKey, uk-electronic and some sources I’d rather keep to myself  (electro caps, wire, enclosures, jacks, tools, JFETs, anything germanium or obscure)


----------



## Robert (Mar 21, 2020)

The most important thing _specific_ to the Tyrian is the note in the build docs about installing the TL074 opamps.

They are a bit too close together to install them both flush against the PCB, there are a few ways to combat this.
The easiest method is to install the lower TL074 in a socket, but do not socket the upper TL074.

Aside from that, this is a fairly straightforward build with no "special" components.    You can safely get everything you need from Tayda Electronics.


I see you've already discovered it, but there are a few good pics here:





						Tyrian Distortion
					

Spent a week figuring how i was going to build this one , took some thinking a forum member suggested using sockets vs the way the build doc's recommend , did a mock up it looked awesome and a great idea...its a very tight build !  I reversed the IC's when putting in ( thanks for pointing that...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 21, 2020)

It’s really too bad they don’t seem to make the TL074X2 any more.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

Building any of the Revv pedals is jumping into the deep end.  The Tyrian has a high parts count and very dense packing.  Lots of opportunities for errors.  I recommend starting with a simpler pedal.  Scan thru the build reports for inspiration.


----------



## HamishR (Mar 22, 2020)

Circuits like the Mammal (Animal), Mahayana (Zen Drive) or Blue Breaker (Blues Breaker) are relatively simple and a great pedal to have on standby.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Mar 22, 2020)

Tyrian Distortion
					

Spent a week figuring how i was going to build this one , took some thinking a forum member suggested using sockets vs the way the build doc's recommend , did a mock up it looked awesome and a great idea...its a very tight build !  I reversed the IC's when putting in ( thanks for pointing that...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## dinkyguitar (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone....I've read the Tips as suggested...great info there.


----------

